# Posting Conduct Warning



## MT Admin Team

ATTENTION ALL USERS:

The Wing Chun forum has been demanding much more staff attention than is reasonable or desirable.  As of this post, anyone contributing to the disruption of a thread by personal attacks, by bringing problems from other forums here, or generally stirring up trouble will receive infraction points for trolling or a more specific offense, as appropriate, in the eyes of the Moderation Staff.  It doesn't matter who started it -- if you contributed and participated in the disruption, you will receive the points.  As you accumulate points, your account may be suspended or banned.  You may experience other issues designed and intended to encourage you to post responsibly.

For those who may wonder if this applies to them --- if you have to ask, the answer is probably yes.

Please discuss your art.  Please discuss various lineages and technical aspects.  Please, disagree with each other; a board of "you're right!" and "I agree" is boring.  But disagree and discuss politely and within the rules.

MT Admin Team


----------

